# New bike, help with size



## jjender (Aug 3, 2007)

Hi

I'm going to buy a new road bike for my girlfriend, and I don't know wich size to choose exactly. She's 5'8" (172-173cm), inseam 81cm (31,88") and now she's using a 17,5" MTB.
We're looking for the Trek 1.2 WSD or 1.5 WSD, wich are nice and well priced, and we doubt if 54 size (53cm horizontal top tube) will be her correct size. 
She has never ride a road bike and doesn't know how it feels, and we don't want to make a mistake.
Opinions in 1.2 or 1.5 WSD? Any other recommended bikes? Thanks

Regards


----------



## Slim Chance (Feb 8, 2005)

Since it’s not a surprise and you appear to be purchasing it from a local shop, the absolute best way to determine sizing is to have a knowledgeable person at the shop fit her. After that, she needs to go on a longish (30 minute) test ride. Once back at the shop, have her, not you, explain to them any problems she might have with the fit. You may also want to bring your bike so you can ride with her during the test ride. Lastly, if she has bike shorts, pedals, shoes, and/or gloves, she should bring them with her.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I agree with Slim. Have her go to the shop, stand over the bikes and test ride them. 

She should try Specialized too. And of course Orbea. Treks are good. 

She's lucky to be 5'8". She won't have to get a women specific frame. The world is her oyster.


----------



## jjender (Aug 3, 2007)

Thanks for your answers.
She has tried (not ride) in a shop a bikes in two sizes, Lapierre R-Lite 400, in sizes 52 and 49.
52 size has an 54.5 horizontal top tube, and she felt confortable, with 100mm stem angled up. Distance between saddle and handlebar was 50.5-51cm wich I think it's ok for her measurements.
She tried also 49 size, wich has a 53cm top tube and she felt a bit unconfortable, bike felt small.
We don't know wich size to choose, I don't know if 52 size will feel confortable riding in the road or if it will feel big, and I don't know if 49 size will feel ok or small... 
The person at the shop recommended 52 size (54.5 top tube)


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

jjender said:


> Thanks for your answers.
> She has tried (not ride) in a shop a bikes in two sizes, Lapierre R-Lite 400, in sizes 52 and 49.
> 52 size has an 54.5 horizontal top tube, and she felt confortable, with 100mm stem angled up. Distance between saddle and handlebar was 50.5-51cm wich I think it's ok for her measurements.
> She tried also 49 size, wich has a 53cm top tube and she felt a bit unconfortable, bike felt small.
> ...


I ride a 49 and I'm only 5'4". 

The 52 sounds like it's closer to her correct size.


----------



## Loraura (Jun 30, 2008)

I ride a 44 (effective top tube 50cm) Cannondale Synapse. I'm 5'3''. When I first test rode this size, it felt small. So I bought something else in a bigger size (55cm eff top tube). That turned out to be way to big and caused me all kinds of problems. Went back to the 44 C'dale and have been very happy with the fit. It took about a week to get used to the smaller size. Now when I ride my husbands 48 Synapse, it feels humongous.

When I buoght the 44cm Synapse I test rode it on two occasions, the last one being over an hour. I wanted to make sure that the issues I had that were cropping up at mile 15 or so were resolved.

The fit calculators available online, like Competitive Cyclist, were accurate for me.


----------



## hercchick (Mar 27, 2008)

Her height and leg length are almost exactly the same as mine. FWIW - I ride an Orbea Diva 53 cm. I believe it has a 525 mm TT - check their website. I also ride a 52 cm CX bike with a 530 mm TT. Both have fairly tall headtubes also. The first two bikes I owned many moons ago (prior to women's geometry frames) were 54 cm. Neither fit me quite right, even after stem and seatpost adjustments.


----------



## jjender (Aug 3, 2007)

hercchick said:


> Her height and leg length are almost exactly the same as mine. FWIW - I ride an Orbea Diva 53 cm. I believe it has a 525 mm TT - check their website. I also ride a 52 cm CX bike with a 530 mm TT. Both have fairly tall headtubes also. The first two bikes I owned many moons ago (prior to women's geometry frames) were 54 cm. Neither fit me quite right, even after stem and seatpost adjustments.


Thanks!
After visit some shops, we have bought an Orbea Aqua San Remo, size 51 (53.5cm TT).
Alu frame, carbon fork, full Tiagra groupset. She felt very confortable and likes the bike! :thumbsup:


----------



## sidchien (May 21, 2007)

I am almost her height and inseam and ride the 49 Lapierre (53.55 tt) but I have a different model with a shorter head tube and different seat angle than the r-lite. If she is flexible, she may be fine with the 52 but I would ride on the road before buying. Trainer/stand fit in a shop may give her a false sense of comfort when compared to the road.

Just saw the post that she bought an Orbea. Congratulations!


----------

